# Conectar autoestéreo a fuente de PC



## adair20full (Dic 28, 2014)

Que tal amigos de este foro como verán tengo un problema con esto intentare usar terminos sencillos pues no soy experto hablando como un tecnico soy nuevo por decir asi en esto y es mi primer post, pero sere cuidadoso con mi explicacion si pueden ver la imagenes estaran en orden:

Apenas un amigo me pidio si podia encender este auto estereo marca Clarion Modelo M0-8D3323G-05 

Estuve buscando un diagrama o un cuadro para ver que eran los cables que sobresalen en la parte trasera del estereo y encontre esto por internet el cual fue lo mas parecido eh igual a lo que se ve detras de el.

Exactamente el cuadro y los pines de atras coinciden con los del estereo, ya despues de ver esto empeze por conectarlo con una fuente de poder de computadora que me arroja 12v con un amperaje quiza de poquito mas de 15amperes a las terminales de bateria rojo con rojo y negro con negro, intente encender el estereo pero no prendia. luego me imagine que le faltaba un remoto o algo asi y el cable amarillo del estereo Acc (16.) lo conecte junto a los cables rojos, nuevamente intente encenderla pero nada;
Despues note que habian otros cables que no se que signifiquen o para que sirvan pwm+(.7) y pwm-(1.) quisa sean la clave para que encienda pero nada conecte el pwm+ junto a los cables rojos que acabe de mencionar y el pmw- al la tierra pero nada que enciende. 

Entonces hice esto conecte solamente el pwm+ y el pwm- directamente ala fuente de pc claro rojo con + y negro con - y paso esto:

Solo encendieron todos los botones y partes de donde entra el cd pero l pantalla no se ilumino en fin, intente meterle un cd asi pero nada entonces ya noce como prenderla si alguien puede explicarme la forma en que pueda conectarla a mi fuente de pc que aclaro si funciona y me arroja los 12 volts pues ya la eh conectado a un amplificador de carro y lo enciende sin problemas.

Saludos y espero sus respuestas de verdad se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2014)

Para poder ver video necesitá "poner el freno de estacionamiento" a masa (pin 12)


----------



## adair20full (Dic 28, 2014)

Me podrias explicar a mas detalle no entendi bien eso, son dos pines (12) El del cuadro de 14 pines o el de 16 pines y ese donde lo conecto a mi fuente de pc?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2014)

Primero de todo que el cable rojo y negro de la fuente de pc te da 5v , tenés que usar amarillo y negro.








Proba con cualquiera de los "12", tenés que poner un interruptor desde esa pata al negativo de la fuente (cualquier cable negro)


----------



## adair20full (Dic 28, 2014)

Si amigo ya en mi fuente agarre los cables amarillos que me arrojan los 12v y uno negro oviamente me referia rojo y negro como positivo y negativo. pero en mi fuente de pc si ya esta perfecta ya hasta especifique que arroja los 12 volts y solo para reconocer ambos cables los nombre como rojo positivo y negro negativo..! yo lo que quiero es ya hacer encender el autoestereo amigo ayudaa!!!


----------



## BYcarlosXD97 (Nov 8, 2020)

El mio no prende al conectarlo a la fuente porque será?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2020)

BYcarlosXD97 dijo:


> El mio no prende al conectarlo a la fuente porque será?


¿ Verificaste que la fuente esté encendida y entregando tensión ?
¿ Entre que cables conectaste el estéreo ?


----------



## phavlo (Nov 8, 2020)

Que cables del estereo conectaste a la fuente ? Ya que tiene un positivo directo y otro de "contacto"


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2020)

Hola a todos , generalmente es nesesario consumir alguna curriente de la rama de 5,00 Voltios para si obtenir 12,0 Voltios con buena regulación.
Una resistencia que consuma 1A en 5,00V es lo suficiente.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

